# BSX - Blackstone Minerals



## System (22 November 2016)

Blackstone Minerals is an Australian based mineral exploration company which, prior to listing, will acquire 100% of the issued share capital in Black Eagle (WA) Pty Ltd. Black Eagle is a private company which holds: a right to earn an 80% interest in the Red Gate Project under an Earn-In Agreement; a 95% interest in the Middle Creek Project; and a 100% interest in the Silver Swan South Project.

All three projects are located in Western Australia and are prospective for gold, while the Silver Swan South Project is also prospective for nickel.

It is anticipated that BSX will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://blackstoneminerals.com.au


----------



## greggles (9 January 2018)

Good news for Blackstone Minerals today with encouraging drilling results from the company's Little Gem Cobalt-Gold Project in British Columbia, Canada:



> First hole intersects 3.0% Cobalt and 44 g/t Gold at Little Gem
> 
> Blackstone Minerals Limited (“Blackstone” or the “Company”), is pleased to announce outstanding results from the first hole of a maiden drilling program at the very high grade Little Gem Cobalt-Gold Project (Little Gem) in British Columbia, Canada.
> 
> ...




Share price is up 13.5c (28.12%) to 61.5c so far today.


----------



## greggles (31 May 2018)

Sadly for Blackstone Minerals the good news has not kept on coming. Today it was dumped after further drilling results from the Little Gem Cobalt-Gold Project were released.







So, of those three holes one presumably intersected no mineralisation at all, one returned a decent grade but very narrow intercept of gold mineralisation and the other returned a very narrow, low grade intercept of gold mineralisation. Not a good result.

Sadly for BSX it's been all downhill since January and today things got even worse; down 21.92% to 28.5c.


----------



## Assasin (25 August 2020)

Anyone still following BSX? Massive discoveries in Vietnam where operations have really progressed (six rigs operating shortly). Nickel prices increasing. Massive savings on operating costs compared to others. Huge upside.


----------



## Miner (10 July 2021)

Assasin said:


> Anyone still following BSX? Massive discoveries in Vietnam where operations have really progressed (six rigs operating shortly). Nickel prices increasing. Massive savings on operating costs compared to others. Huge upside.



Noted this posting was back in 2020 and still the company is probably struggling on the board capability  multiplied by COVID.
Keeping an eye on it now. DNH


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02387182-6A1037864?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

As per company's own projection, Nickel production in 2024- too long time line considering financial context would be very different then.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02380923-6A1035366?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## bigdog (1 January 2022)

My tip for 2022

*BSX – BLACKSTONE MINERALS *

A battery metals development company focused primarily on Asia Pacific markets; the firm is also rapidly increasing its downstream operations.

Key aspects include its partnership with the likes of resource tracking and measurement firm Circulor, a world leader in the category. BSX is trading at a market cap of around $200 million, versus a far larger scale based purely on its “upstream economics” (the extraction of lithium and other battery minerals, excluding its downstream refining operations).

With operations in Northern Vietnam, which is shaping up as a globally significant source of Nickel and has a first-mover advantage here.

The company’s also got access to low-cost hydropower. And there’s no shortage of potential partners, with Vietnam located close to China, South Korea, and Japan.

That's the heart of Asia's rapidly expanding lithium-ion battery hub.


----------



## greggles (12 January 2022)

BSX share price heading north today on high volume, currently up 16.38% to 67.5c. Almost 6 million shares traded and no announcement so far in 2022. The demand is coming from somewhere. My guess is battery mineral market bullishness and pent up demand coupled with a lack of supply. All time high is 73.5c so blue sky territory not far away now.


----------



## bk1 (12 January 2022)

The whole sector is feeling it today, Nickel that is.
AZS at a 2 month high...
Nickel price is set to rise this year plus these deals that the likes of Tesla are setting are, i assume, a catalyst for some of these juniors.


----------



## greggles (12 January 2022)

bk1 said:


> The whole sector is feeling it today, Nickel that is.
> AZS at a 2 month high...
> Nickel price is set to rise this year plus these deals that the likes of Tesla are setting are, i assume, a catalyst for some of these juniors.




Yes, the battery minerals sector has felt very bullish this year. A lot of it is EV related but there are many more applications for lithium ion batteries. Once they get cheap enough, most homes will have one to store excess solar power. I keep an eye on prices regularly just to see how far they have come down. Off grid is going to be a huge market once it becomes feasible for the average person.

The technology feels like it's on the cusp of massive mainstream adoption and the companies with the best quality  lithium, nickel, cobalt, graphite etc. and the largest deposits are going to be huge winners.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2022)

I looked at this last year when the 23 Dec ann came out and thought the grades were a bit low. There's certainly a lot of Ni in it, but I thought 1% was around the mark and more than 1.5% very good, depending on the type of deposit, depth etc. Maybe it's shallow enough for bulk mining and within easy mining ore? Certainly a change of Mr Market's thoughts today.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2022)

Bit of a pop today off the back of an announcement.


----------

